# salt licks



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i bought some salt licks but they are livestock licks ones that are made of just salt should i mix it with some other minerials to help my deer better and when should i use it. right when the snow melts please help


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i think if you put it out now, they would start using them


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Put it out. They may like it. I haven't had very good luck with salt licks. Have pictures with deer all around bait piles, and a salt lick next to the bait they never touched the lick.

Had one out for a year, and there was like an inch gone from one corner.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

buy some deer cane it works alot better its a mineral salt mixture you put out. They really start ripping at the ground


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i like a bag of water softener salt, u only have to bait once or twice a season, and the deer will eat the dirt after the salt evaporates from a rain.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> i like a bag of water softener salt, u only have to bait once or twice a season, and the deer will eat the dirt after the salt evaporates from a rain.


Good tip. :beer: My buddy has had great sucess with procaine. He has had trail cams out for years and baits the same locations. Molasses licks and other animal salt licks were rarely touched, the deer always went for the bait. The dealer gave him 5 bags of procaine to test. On almost every pic the deer go to the lick before the bait. On the pics from the day we put the first batch out in less then 40 mins of our departure from the bait the deer were investigating. He usually had 5-6 good bucks on his land now there are 20+ in the area. He was skeptical at first but now he's the first guy to promote it.

http://www.procainco.com/main.php


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

My buddy gets bags of rock salt in mesh bags and puts them on stumps. The rain then saturates the bag and turns the whole stump into a salt lick


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i want to get my deer to have bigger antlers should i get a hi protein block or something else


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i just found this on the web but i want to add something with alot of protein what would you add.

Ingredients:

1 part Di-calcium phosphate - This is a dairy feed additive bought at feed stores. Comes in 50 lbs. bags at around $11.00. Buy 1 bag.
2 parts Trace mineral salt - The red and loose kind without medications. Comes in 50 lbs. bags at around $7.00. Buy 2 bags.
1 part Stock salt, ice cream salt, or rock salt - Comes in 50 lbs. bags at around $5.00. Buy 1 bag.

Directions:
Use a 3 pound or similar size coffe can to use as your measure for each part of the mix.Mix all ingredients together well, but not until ready to use. Keep all ingredients separate until ready to put to use.
Dig or tear up a circle in the soil about 3 feet in diameter and 6 inches deep.Mix your mineral mixture with the soil.

Maintenance:Replenish in 6 months with a fresh supply of mineral, then once each year after that.


----------

